# Riding The Rails at Marty's



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello everyone, soon I will upload a 24 minute long video of what it looks like when your riding on a train at Marty's. Because it's 24 minutes long, You Tube will not except it as one video...so I will have to add several clips for you to take a look at...I will label these clips: Riding The Rails at Marty's 1,2,3 etc. If there's a better way of uploading a 30 minute clip, please let me know.

Thanks,
Rick Isard
Cordless Renovations


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hurry Hurry I wish to see......


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I need to do that for my railroad also. Did Marty's for a guy a couple of years ago, but it was the high line which is now mostly gone.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello Everyone, here is the first link to watch "Riding The Rails at Marty's." This link is Mainline Track #1, I will have two more links shorty for the other two tracks. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnOPpeFW4Bg 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Rick.... Great video... You can embed the link like this.. Been running the 18.5's all day...


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Stan, I will try that in a few minutes. 

Rick


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello Everyone, here is "Riding The Rails at Marty's - Clip 2." This is Mainline Track #2. 


Take it easy, and don't go to fast! 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello Everyone, here is the last of three videos from Marty's...I will upload a couple of clips taken from the back of an E8 riding around Marty's, enjoy! 



Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful video but no sound.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you...now I've FINALLY seen all of Marty's RR...at least the major loops. Jim Carter posted an aerial photo of Marty's...so I learned approximately where all the bridges were....but these videos make it real clear what the layout is like. Thanks again.


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

It is Thursday morning and we are back to our normal routine. Hard to imagine it has been a week since we left for Marty and Carrie's. Each year the time goes so fast and we have so much fun. Thanks to Marty for building his railroad and opening it to the masses. Thanks to Carrie and the guys for putting up with all of us invading their lives. Thanks to everyone that takes the time to come and make this such a memorable event each year. The videos really give the feel of the massiveness of the railroad. Thanks Rick for posting this and thanks to you and the Kidman's and Clara (?) and all the vendors that give time and products for door prizes to add to the fun. I don't think the Nebraska City "Muckity Mucks" have any idea how much of an impact this event is to their economy. We sure have had a good time over the years and certainly plan to do it again, if the Lord is willling. JJ was going to post how many days until next year, but I would imagine he is tied up with dealling with his sneaky snake or derailments or something of that nature. See you all next year.


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice videos Rick.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Great videos Rick. And Marty ... Man, that isn't a layout, that's a railroad! Very nice!


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks guys...and for some reason when I imported the video from my camera, No Sound! I have checked all the setting and imported it three different times, but I will try again. I also have the same video from the perspective of ridding behind my E8, this perspective really gives you the "rockiness" of an actual locomotive. I will upload those video later this evening. 

Have a great day today! 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I did not mean to be critical. The video is great. I have had that happen to me when I upload video to one of my video programs.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Tks for taking the Videos.. Like being there our selfs. That was great...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks all 
This is why I don't usually post much, because I'm running around too much. 
After seeing the clips, i feel the track work is in faily good shape.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Marty the RR really looks great....







The one funny thing i saw was you sitting on a bench with a full beer the 1st time the train went past the 2nd time the beer was half gone and the 3rd time by it was empty HE HE HE







Nice job all looks like a fun weekend, now i need to go sit by the







called someone on Monday AND IM WAITING FOR A RETURN







????????????????


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 01 Oct 2009 12:33 AM 
Thank you...now I've FINALLY seen all of Marty's RR...at least the major loops. Jim Carter posted an aerial photo of Marty's...so I learned approximately where all the bridges were....but these videos make it real clear what the layout is like. Thanks again. 

Hey Mikey,

Where's the aerial shot? I would be interested. THX.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01 Oct 2009 12:19 PM 
Thanks all 
This is why I don't usually post much, because I'm running around too much. 
After seeing the clips, i feel the track work is in faily good shape. 
You don't NEED to post much...there are hundreds in this model railroad fraternity that appreciate what you do for all of us each year...the bashing articles, the Thingy event, the classes you teach at the shows. You're without doubt one of the most giving in this whole community. And...your track work is WAY better than just "fairly good shape"...especially given the environment it exists in...and the amount of track you have down. I find you achievements amazing. Thank you for all you've done.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gary Armitstead on 01 Oct 2009 01:45 PM 


Posted By Mike Reilley on 01 Oct 2009 12:33 AM 
Thank you...now I've FINALLY seen all of Marty's RR...at least the major loops. Jim Carter posted an aerial photo of Marty's...so I learned approximately where all the bridges were....but these videos make it real clear what the layout is like. Thanks again. 

Hey Mikey,

Where's the aerial shot? I would be interested. THX.



Jim Carter had it. It's a few years old, but we were talking about the layout on chat the other night...and he popped it into the discussion and I copied it. To give you an idea how big it is...think football field. JC said it was 260' long. Here's the aerial shot from a few years ago...and Marty has added/rerouted more track and added Golding Terminal between his train shop (right) and the layout.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 01 Oct 2009 12:28 PM 
Marty the RR really looks great....







The one funny thing i saw was you sitting on a bench with a full beer the 1st time the train went past the 2nd time the beer was half gone and the 3rd time by it was empty HE HE HE







Nice job all looks like a fun weekend, now i need to go sit by the







called someone on Monday AND IM WAITING FOR A RETURN







???????????????? 


















Mr. Nicholas Savatgy you better look again you didn't see Marty with a beer.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Whats in his hand then? GINGER ALE....


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

THX Mikey.


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey Marty, it is good to see all of the railroad. I have seen pictures but riding it is much better. It is neet to cross the bridges by rail. Looks good!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Nick 

Its been so busy even in the evenings. .

I had another open house yesterday.


----------

